
Concurrency has landed (emacs-devel post announcing the new threads feature) - lokedhs
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2016-12/msg00378.html
======
pzone
Exciting! I hope this is the watershed moment I have imagined it to be.

------
parent5446
Praise the GNU overlords, the day has finally come!

------
sriram_malhar
Emacs is now a proper operating system!

~~~
yellowapple
If only it had a decent editor!

~~~
kahrkunne
We have evil-mode now

------
pawadu
Can anyone ELI5 this for a normal users?

~~~
lokedhs
As of that commit, Emacs now contains threading primitives. It doesn't change
anything visibly for a normal user, but it should now be much easier to build
extensions that don't hang the entire editor while performing certain long-
running operations.

One of the features a lot of people are hoping for is to have Gnus no longer
block everything while fetching emails from the server. Of course, Gnus needs
to be updated to support this.

